# Vikings/Eagles Predictions



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

This is a very tough game to predict since the vikings are about as unpredictable as you can get. The Eagles aren't easy either with their lack of play lately...who knows which team is going to show up?

I think the Vikes have a lot of confidence going into the game and Moss is going to be a big factor after the amount of criticism he's received this past week. He always plays better when the media is on his case. No Owens changes the dynamics a lot from when we played them before this season.

My pick...

Vikes win 24-17


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

The biggest keys will be the Vikes O-line and Randys ankle. I would also like to know if Mo will be playing. At first they said no but I haven't heard an injury report on the Vikes although I have heard one for the Eagles. If the o-line can protect Daunte and if Daunte isn't afraid to run at times, I think that that will open up the passing attack. The defense is anyones guess. The eagles offense is similar to the Packs. But the Pack was also more banged up as the game went along. Vikes 24, Eagles 17 (probably wishful thinking!!!)


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Every time I make a Vikings prediction the opposite happens. So let's hope the trend continues. I predict the Vikes losing 31-17.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

In a nailbiter I'll take the Eagles to win.......with the score being 1 million to 10 ! :beer:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

After watching a ****** off Birk and Dixon last week, solid play out of McKinnie, and acceptable play out of Liewinksi and Goldberg I'd say the vikes will take an early lead as the eagles will be a tad flat from all the off-time. Vikes will jump to a 14-3 lead after a quarter. 3 pro bowl db's for the eagles doesn't really scare me as they are only there because the front can put pressure on a qb making it easy for them to cover. As already stated the line will once again be ****** and sean berton will provide some help to 73 to contain Kearse. After a few draws and plays designed to screw with Jevon's head, he will be reduced to a non-factor. The 2nd quarter will be a draw at 10-10 as the eagles slowly regain some composure. Half-Time 24-13 Vikings on top. As always the vikes will fail to make some adjustments and come out a tad flat in the third as has been the only predictable thing about the team all season. Westbrook will break 2 big plays in the quarter, one in which he is stopped after a 30+ run and then McNabb throws a pick, and the other which will be a swing pass that goes the distance (40+). Moss being angrified the whole time about lack of touches, busts out and scores on a busted play in which he flails his arm up for daunte to throw it deep. (50+) At the end of 3 the score goes to vikings 31-23. At this point the eagles are demoralized as they played their hearts out in the third quarter but the connection from daunte to moss at the end of 3 seemed to start the slow bleeding from their hearts, which in turn causes a very slow 4th quarter. Meaningless football as both sides trade a fg late in the game and the final score ends up being 34-26. Vikes move on and TO begins thinking about what type of endzone dances he needs next year to top the best one ever created by moss the week prior. I also forsee 2 pics in the game as pressure is brought on mcnabb in nearly every 3rd and long situation. One of the lb's, this vision is slightly foggy right now. The other pic will be brian williams, who dropped an easy pic earlier in the game. Don't ask me how I know all this, but I do.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

My prediction is, Vikings Win!


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

Eagles 31 Vikings 10
Go Eagles!!


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Vikings will win! The O-line/D-line is going to kick some ars...

Vikings 38-27

I can't wait to watch Moss flapping his wings in the Eagles endzone... :lol:


----------



## ND_RC (Jan 6, 2005)

Who cares. 

Go STEELERS!!!

You guys ever hear the rumor that North Dakota wants a Pro football team, but we can't because................

Minnesota would want one too. 

Sorry guys, I had to.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

The Vikes need to win the toss and score early to get the momentum rolling like in Cheeseland to have a chance. If this can happen, and the D steps up, Philly will be wondering how good they are without T.O... Gotta get them thinking early. The Vikes have had some poor starts that they just could not come back from (NY Giants, Washington, barely beat Detroit) I think the Vikes are a team who just aren't quite sure of who they are yet. They rallied in Cheeseland but the Pack just aren't, I mean wern't that good. Mcnabb will take care of the ball much better than the last QB the Vikes faced and that will be the difference, plus the feeling I have that Philly will be ready for the Vikes, Green Bay wasn't. I'll be hoping for the upset, but sorry Philly cruises 35-14.


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Ok.... this is purely unscientific, but I fired up my Playstation 2 last night and the Vikes took it to them 31 to 14. When I've done this before other games this year, the team who has won went on to a real victory, the following weekend, about 70% of the time. Seriously, though, I see it going either way in a 28 - 21 or 28 -24 game. I think it really depends on the Vikings playing "smart" football and avoiding the stupid mistakes they have seemed to make all season long. If there is a positive this year, it might be that the Vikes have not been totally blown out of any game this year... at least that I can think of off hand. They could easily have won 4 or 5 more games than they did had they avoided some of those mistakes. Go Vikes! 
:beer:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I will go with 870's response, I think he had a vision.......or he was on something last night. Either way, I love it!!!! :lol:


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Brian Westbrook is primed for a huge game and the eagles win 34-28. I hope i am wrong, but philly is going to be rareing to go. Football is such a game of emotion and philly doesn't want to lose at home......again.

westbrooks final line 17 carries 95 yards 1 td.....8 recp's 125 yrds 2 td's

I have said all along next season is the one i expect big things from the vikes....everything from here on out this year is gravy. Skol Vikings, Lets Go!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gunner (Oct 30, 2002)

Last Thursday I was visiting my mom in North Memorial hospital and could swear I saw the entire Vikings defense there. The game against the Packers confirmed it--they were there for heart and arm transplants. Let's hope the anti-rejection drugs work this week against Philly.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

djleye said:


> I will go with 870's response, I think he had a vision.......or he was on something last night. Either way, I love it!!!! :lol:


We'll just stick to the idea that I had a vision. Don't want to let vegas hear about my secret prediction powder.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

As I've said all along, Vikings to the Super Bowl this year. Not once have I swayed in my backing of Vikes this year.

34-20

GO VIKES!!!!

By the way...nice vision 870, it sounds about right to me!!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I will be running around the house flapping my wings for every Eagles TD. Then, I will try to moon all of you Vikes fans through the TV! Oh, wait, my fiance' wants me to drive to Fargo on Sunday to a bridal show.......arghhhhhhhh !


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Remmi_&_I said:


> I will be running around the house flapping my wings for every Eagles TD. Then, I will try to moon all of you Vikes fans through the TV! Oh, wait, my fiance' wants me to drive to Fargo on Sunday to a bridal show.......arghhhhhhhh !


Ha! Serves you right for dissing the Vikes. May you suffer through 1000 bridal showers in the next 6 months! Actually you would probably come out pretty good if that did occur if your mental health could stand it.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Remmi and I at a BRIDAL SHOW!! :lol: Should be fun. I think I'll ice fish in the a.m and get back in time to "prime the pump" and enjoy the game while the score is close. Hopefully more than a quarter. When is the Viking/Packer killing on again? I need to watch that again and again and again. :lol:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Aah just ribbin' ya Rem, been there done that. Just wait it only gets better. :lol: For the past 3 years I've been stuck at the sis inlaws during the AFC/NFC championships for a bday party. No T.V!! Talk about bummed.  This year I got a "free pass" for a change. :bartime: When your good you get rewarded. :wink: k:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Goldy...it will be replayed on the NFL channel tomorrow night at 8:00,11:00 and 2:00AM


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Here's a question I don't know the answer too. If one of our defensive backs were to just yell at Todd Pinkston real loud, do you think it would scare him into being more inneffective than he already is?? Maybe put Kelly Campbell out there to scream and dance, and you wouldn't even have to cover the guy.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Thanks Ken, it will overlap goph hockey but I'll rig it up. Can we wire it through Nodak outdoors? :lol: :beer:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Goldy's Pal said:


> This year I got a "free pass" for a change. :bartime: When your good you get rewarded. :wink: k:


Ahhhhh the "KITCHEN PASS".....I have been banking them away already! Actually, I must admit that my better half is really good about my hunting/fishing/softball/basketball stuff. I can only hope it stays somewhat the same once it becomes official!!!!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Goldy it's not available over the internet.I get the NFL channel on Direct TV Channel 212


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

The kitchen passes get tougher when the kids arrive, but then when the boys are about 8 she is ready to get you and the kids out of the house for a day of peace and quiet.
Good thing I have a couple of boys.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

> The kitchen passes get tougher when the kids arrive,


Yes they do, you really have to pick your days. A good trick is to really go overboard around the house a few days before the event you need to dodge, and give the best wore out, dead dog tired look you have in you and say "Sweety, I think I could use a break, :roll: I'm wore right down to the nub."
Works for me anyway. :huh: :beer:


----------



## JIMC_ND (Oct 29, 2004)

Vikes in a squeeeeeker 23-21 :beer: Down Goes Philly!


----------



## duane (Mar 29, 2004)

Moss hurt...Vikes just signed Ditka. Vikes 82 eagles 5


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

:rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Will "Crazy Mike" wear his skates???? :run:


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Remmi_&_I said:


> Goldy's Pal said:
> 
> 
> > This year I got a "free pass" for a change. :bartime: When your good you get rewarded. :wink: k:
> ...


Remmi..... I'll caution you on trying to "bank" these things. I've found that there is usually an implied expiration date on them... kind of like frequent flyer points. Don't use em', you lose them! Good luck!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

What!!!!!!!!!!! an expiration date on Kitchen Passes !?!?!?!?  I have a couple banked already that just may need validating! :beer:


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

I think Moss is going to have a big game after getting fined ten thousand dollars for his fake moon. What a crock. :run:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

and then he's going to shake his d*ck he said! :eyeroll: uke:


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Remmi u putz. You still ref high school games?? Yep, i am pretty sure i know who u r. And your packers still suck.


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Remmi_&_I said:


> and then he's going to shake his d*ck he said! :eyeroll: uke:


He is a class act isn't he? :eyeroll: Of course I've gotten to the point where I just don't expect a whole lot of intelligence from him. He is a hell of a talent when he has his head in the game. I think the mooning incident was a bit blown out of proportion by the press even if it was in poor taste on Moss's part, though. :-?


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

If you guys haven't figured it out yet, he said that to get a reaction. Looks like it worked.

He said the things most think and are afraid to say. Not excatly but close "what do i care about $10,000...I'm rich...thats a drop in the bucket....big deal"


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

fishhook said:


> If you guys haven't figured it out yet, he said that to get a reaction. Looks like it worked.
> 
> He said the things most think and are afraid to say. Not excatly but close "what do i care about $10,000...I'm rich...thats a drop in the bucket....big deal"


I actually think what he said was kind of funny, but I don't know if he is smart enough to premeditate something like that. Then again, I guess he is smart enough to make a s*%t load of money more than I ever could dream of!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

fishhook said:


> If you guys haven't figured it out yet, he said that to get a reaction. Looks like it worked.
> 
> He said the things most think and are afraid to say. Not excatly but close "what do i care about $10,000...I'm rich...thats a drop in the bucket....big deal"


You are right, he did it for a reaction. It is sad that he has such disrespect for the people that make him those millions. People that work their *** off to be able to afford to take their kids to a game. 10K is more than most ND's make in 3-4 months of WORK. Real work, 40+ hours. I don't care that it was Moss, it just sucks that it was said. I don't think the mooning thing is a big deal.......it was funny and he was having fun with the fans. The money thing is the disgrace, not the action. He could do so much with his fame/talent if he would change his image. I know he donates money to charities, but think of what he could do if his image was better..........more endorsements could be bigger donations to charity (if he wished), he could do speaking engagements for fundraisers (if he chose). Why don't some of you understand this...........it seems like you are just defending him because he is a Viking's player....... :eyeroll:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Good luck R&I! Some of these dudes will go to the mat for this social outcast. :eyeroll:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

:fiddle: Well well come on now, lets see if we can come up with some more reasons to hate the guy that helped put the word Pack in Packers. :lol: Mother Teresa he isn't but so what. If he were traded to the Pack right now you toadies would be woopin' it up like there was no tomorrow. Just take your medicine and go to bed. :crybaby: It's over for you cheeseheads! All over!! :lol:


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

I'm not saying i want my children to end up like that guy. But, he does say what he thinks and I do respect that.

Everyone thinks the same thing when these guys get a 10-20 thousand dollar fine. And that thing is "like it matters to them, it's like me getting fined 25 cents or a dollar." It's sad that athlete's are making millions doing what many people do for enjoyment, but it is what it is. And as long as we, the fans, are willing to buy merchandise, tickets, and watch the games on tv....that is the way it will be. They all know they are rich, only some of them are willing to admit it.

ps...i still can't beleive how popular ray lewis is. How does a guy go before a grand jury and lie about witnessing a murder and still end up a fan and comentator favorite.....i'm perplexed!!


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

It's just like Kobe and Bonds... People like these guys and look past what happend. I thought Lewis and Kobe would be done with the highlife, but it just shows you what a jury can do...

Gotta wonder where Moss will be in five years?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I just watched the game replayed on Direct TV.

Kelly Campbell was yelling out what AFROS stands for....

America's Finest Recievers On Sunday


----------



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

I think that the Vikes will pull of the win, I am really rooting for Moss to pull something huge of. Vikes will win 27 to 17


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Vikings...... R.I.P. :-? Alright Remmi, let the taunting begin!  The loss wasn't terribly surprising. I gotta say had they somehow beaten the Eagles, I think they would have been dismantled by the Falcons. Man, they looked awful good against the Lambs, errr... Rams.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

It was obvious that the old adage of "good defense beats good offense everytime" was true in both games yesterday.

All 4 teams left have good defenses.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Vick is unreal. I watched the game sat. night and they don't even bother trying to put a spy on him because he wouldn't be able to catch him anyway. As good as the Philly D is I think Vick will give them a lot of problems. Daunte really only had time to throw yesterday when he rolled out of the pocket and bought time. The Vikes could do themselves a huge favor and go after a veteran all pro linebacker or two. They didn't exist yesterday again. How about that Jeramiah Trotter from Philly? Talk about defense!! Yow!


----------



## Ripline (Jan 10, 2003)

uke: :withstupid:


----------

